
Facebook secured an e-money license in Ireland,paving way for Messenger payments - cdev
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/07/facebook-just-secured-an-e-money-license-in-ireland-paving-way-for-messenger-payments-in-europe/
======
mahmoudlacoste
mahmoud lacoste

